
Show HN: A converted blog to high fidelity audio with AI/TTS - tiburon
https://websitevoice.com/blog/text-to-speech-education-institutions/
======
dang
This post was egregiously manipulated with fake votes and comments. The HN
community won't stand for that.

We've banned all the accounts involved, as well as the site.

------
tiburon
This is an example of a Blog post that is converted realtime to a high quality
audio, the technology used is Text To Speech and Artificial Intelligence,
where combined allows consumers of web articles have an option to listen to
the content while they are busy or on the go!

------
ginapo
I find this helpful and the voice sounds good. Its impressive how technology
can make this happen, whereby I think you should possibly give the users
options to change the voice to something they would prefer, a female voice or
some different voice variants.

------
kamutuna
I like the ability to turn text into speech on websites as it takes out the
time required to read which is often short in my case. Do you have any plans
on enabling the high fidelity audio on other sites? Maybe contacting the
owners or with some app

